# Rear fogs on new E39?



## BimBob (Jun 16, 2003)

I note that there is an empty bulb socket in the tail light assembly on my new 525ia... Has anyone installed the European rear fog light? Is there an OEM wiring harness for this modification? Or... Has anyone installed a second brake light in that spot and jumpered it to the original?


----------



## kowached (Jun 20, 2003)

*I've done the additional brake light*

Simple mod, just remove the light assembly, Dremel out the required hole, insert the bulb, and jumper a wire (real easy to trace the circuit).

Also, I beleive that the rear fog wiring is there, you just need the switch. My 98 is a Canadian, and even has the 4 position fog light switch on the dash, its just we don't get enough fog to warrant hooking up rear fogs, and anyone who uses rear fogs when its not foggy is a clueless idiot (ie, Jaguar X-Type owners).


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Welcome to the fest, Kowached! :thumbup:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: I've done the additional brake light*



kowached said:


> *...and anyone who uses rear fogs when its not foggy is a clueless idiot (ie, Jaguar X-Type owners). *


Hmmm, how about the FRONT fogs, Dave?? 

Every time I see an E39 around here, I cringe if they have their fogs on (yeah, it gets foggy here but rarely do you need to turn on your fog lights) and I cringe even worse when they have the halos on and the fogs on. :tsk: :tsk:

BTW, thanks for checking out the fest...like I said, the format is something to get used to but I like all the fun "smilies" you can fiddle with! :yikes:


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

check out bmwtips.com for instructions on how to wire up the rear fogs. It's a bit of work for US spec cars, as there is no wiring, and you need the switch. I'd like to do it someday, maybe combined with the euro dash since the car is torn apart anyway!!

fwiw, i'd think that many brake lights would be too bright...
Mike:wow:


----------



## kowached (Jun 20, 2003)

*Front fogs...*

Prop, thanks for the welcome!

Agent99,
I'm not a big fan of front fogs "on for show" either, but is has become so common place that it almost does not bother me anymore. Original "front fog lampers" may have been ahead of their time by running them for safety (maybe), but now most cars have DRLs to do that job.

Improper use of rear fogs is just downright dangerous, they appear bright enough to be brake lamps during the day, and literally are so bright at night that they obscure vision. I have experienced both with, you guessed it, arsehole Jaguar X-Type drivers... One had vanity plates of "MISSJAG", dumb broad.


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: I've done the additional brake light*



Ågent99 said:


> *thanks for checking out the fest*


Ditto Kowached! :beerchug:


----------

